# News:  15 Mar 2019 Christchurch NZ Mosque Shootings



## AbdullahD (15 Mar 2019)

I'll preface this post, I do not want to, nor do I intend to become "that" person who posts anti-Islamic stuff as some way, shape or form of mitigating the evil that is committed by those Kafrs claiming to be Muslim. 

Without further comments.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/03/14/asia/christchurch-mosque-shooting-intl/index.html

_- mod edit to differentiate from analysis thread -_


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2019)

One of my best buddies / groomsmen lost a family friend and is waiting to hear from extended family - Fijian Muslim family with a lot of family in NZ.  

I have seen the video. It’s awful. Absolutely terrible. He went in shooting and got a whole bunch of people cornered in a big open room and just kept shooting into two piles of people. Start to finish it was three and a half minutes before he made it back to his car. 

He handled his firearms reasonably well considering the situation. I won’t be surprised if he has firearms training and possibly former service. He had two long guns inside, a semi auto (shotgun I think) that he started with and discarded after nine rounds, and then an AR with a few high capacity magazines (39 rounds continuously at one point from one magazine). In his car trunk he had another AR or something similar, and a couple red gasoline jugs with something taped to them externally- likely IEDs.  

I’m still wrapping my head around this. Absolutely unbelievable.  

One mosque attendee caught him a tackle but took shots as he made contact. The shooter picked himself back up, fired a few more at that person then just kept killing without pause.  The shooter spoke English, but only spoke to himself quietly near the end.  

I think this may be the single worst thing I’ve ever watched.

CNN now reporting 40 dead.


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2019)

Looks like British media has already gotten a look at the social media of one of the shooters- Aussie born and I think British raised. If this is even fractionally accurate, we’re looking at a right wing white nationalist extremist who pretty much wants race war and sees himself as avenging Muslim Terrorism in Europe.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8642007/christchurch-mosque-shootings-brit-gunman-racist-manifesto/

One of the things that immediately jumped out at me was ‘Alexandre Bissonette’ as one of the names written on his magazines. He was inspired by past acts of mass violence.


----------



## AbdullahD (15 Mar 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> One of my best buddies / groomsmen lost a family friend and is waiting to hear from extended family - Fijian Muslim family with a lot of family in NZ.
> ...
> 
> CNN now reporting 40 dead.



A lot of my buddies are fijian and a lot of them have friends or family in NZ. I am having a hard time processing this all.

One of the confirmed fatalities I know of was Imam of Noor Masjid Hafiz Musa Patel.

My heart is broken in two tonight, your recap even via text was tough to read. Scary as hell.


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2019)

Edit for unnecessary detail.

Sorry. Still rattled by this. Turns out what Insaw was the short video there’s a second longer one that gets worse. Basically he got another gun and went back.

What a goddamned monster.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2019)

Split into separate thread given the scale of the attack.

*Army.ca Staff*

Condolences to all those affected ...

Usual "early reports" caveats apply.

More on this via Google News here, Bing.ca news here and the EU's news aggregator here - list of NZ media to track here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2019)

I seen some of the shooters writings. He brags about using firearms specifically to inflame the (western) left who will push for more gun control which will inflame the right and start a war.

I think you're right Brihard about a nationalist trying to start a racewar. I hope he survived and gets to rot in prison.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> ...I hope he survived and gets to rot in prison.



The article I read on CBC News said he was arrested and charged.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2019)

Latest from NZ police (~0500 Eastern Daylight Time):


> *UPDATE 8: Christchurch serious firearms incident*
> Commissioner stand-up
> Friday, 15 March 2019 - 10:10pm
> National News
> ...


Updates are also being shared via what looks like an official NZ police FB page here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2019)

And some reaction from Canada's public safety minister, the PM, and the CPC leader via Twitter ...


----------



## AbdullahD (15 Mar 2019)

Interesting statement by a politician, I think it has *some* merit. To many issues are not being reconciled, acknowledged or dealt with in any way, but are left to ferment and fester.

He condemns violence, but hazards a guess at the underlying issue.. I wouldnt crucify him over that.

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12213197

Abdullah


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2019)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> ... He condemns violence, but hazards a guess at the underlying issue.. I wouldnt crucify him over that.
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12213197


Well, at least according to his Twitter feed, he's consistent in his message.  Interesting that he's such a specific statement on a controversial issue so close to a May election in Australia.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Mar 2019)

https://thenewsrep.com/115359/eco-fascism-makes-its-terrifying-debut-in-new-zealand/?fbclid=IwAR0uZKxCNlIy-kHU9R8mWg-KOPLHbRlGtG0obqYFhIfy9yxvw3y5PWHr_N4


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> https://thenewsrep.com/115359/eco-fascism-makes-its-terrifying-debut-in-new-zealand/?fbclid=IwAR0uZKxCNlIy-kHU9R8mWg-KOPLHbRlGtG0obqYFhIfy9yxvw3y5PWHr_N4


Like the closing line ...


> ... in this ideological conflict there is no Raqqa to bomb and no Special Operations raid that can wipe out its leadership cell.


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Mar 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Well, at least according to his Twitter feed, he's consistent in his message.  Interesting that he's such a specific statement on a controversial issue so close to a May election in Australia.



Too fair my friend. No excuse for the whole thing. 

Vigilantism for what? Going to Church. Then shoot me too.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Mar 2019)

My prayers and condolences for the victims. Very senseless. The words spoken to one of the shooters was " hello brother". Definitely a brave man who was spiritually ready for the worst.


Numan Afifi
@NumanAfifi


Today is chaos. But one incident stood out.

Final words of the first Muslim man to die were “hello brother”.

Even at gunpoint, he showed us to be peaceful, gentle and kind. 

Let’s stop the violence instead of fueling it.#christchurch

9,708
4:54 AM - Mar 15, 2019 · Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2019)

For anyone who saw the video, my thoughts keep going back to the one man who got shot as he connected the tackle. I hope we learn, in time, who that sheepdog was. I gather something similar happened at the second mosque that was not on video.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Mar 2019)

According to the NZ Herald one of the worshipers at the Linwood Mosque returned fire at the attackers with either a shotgun or rifle:



> Second shooting at mosque in Linwood
> 
> A second shooting happened at a mosque in the Linwood area of the city.
> 
> ...



Link here. Scroll down to almost end of article to find above quote.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> No excuse for the whole thing.


Too true ...


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2019)

I hope it’s more clear now why I got fired up a few weeks back when the concept of ‘white nationalism’ was getting frigged off. This is the most horrific manifestation of exactly the fears I was speaking of. This is why we have to call that toxic swill what it is.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2019)

Honest question, do you think white nationalisim (in terms of violence or violent extremism ) is worse than Islamic extremism or violent religious extremism?


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Honest question, do you think white nationalisim (in terms of violence or violent extremism ) is worse than Islamic extremism or violent religious extremism?



Absolutely not. But it’s the one that’s much more ‘here’. It’s the one that we as a western culture have a hell of a lot more ownership of. This is where I expect everyone who spouts off about wanting moderate Muslims to speak up and ‘do something’ about their radicals to awkwardly step off and shut up unless they’re going to put their money where their mouth is and start acting against our own violent radicals. These are the people we grew up with, that we ostracized in school and at work, the weird cousin we don’t talk to, the creepy coworker who says concerning stuff that we don’t speak up about. Now it’s a hell of a lot easier for them to ‘meet’ each other, to communicate, to cross-validate, and to invite each other.

Evil is evil. We just don’t get to pretend it’s always, or even usually, brown guys anymore.


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Honest question, do you think white nationalisim (in terms of violence or violent extremism ) is worse than Islamic extremism or violent religious extremism?


Extremism is extremism. It does appear that white nationalism is on the rise and needs to be eradicated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2019)

I'm thinking the same way. I see non-muslims saying moderate Muslims need to step up to the plate and condem extremists more. I'm sure I've said it myself a few times.
But I never see "us" doing that with white shooters/extremists. Well maybr we do in a generic eay but not in the same manner I think we expect Muslims to do it. I kinda find were hipocrites about it. 

I think a big part of the problem is that when there's a mass shooting many people in society habbour thoughts that they hope it's white males or Muslims.  A sort of extreme right and left reaction. 

New Zealand's gun control views are what I'd like to see in Canada (focuses on strong checks rather than banning certain guns) . 
I'm curious about the shooters licence /where he sourced the guns etc..


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the same way. I see non-muslims saying moderate Muslims need to step up to the plate and condem extremists more. I'm sure I've said it myself a few times.
> But I never see "us" doing that with white shooters/extremists. Well maybr we do in a generic eay but not in the same manner I think we expect Muslims to do it. I kinda find were hipocrites about it.
> 
> I think a big part of the problem is that when there's a mass shooting many people in society habbour thoughts that they hope it's white males or Muslims.  A sort of extreme right and left reaction.
> ...


Knew we’d be on same page J. Curious about the Kiwis ‘ firearm laws as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbdullahD (15 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'm thinking the same way. I see non-muslims saying moderate Muslims need to step up to the plate and condem extremists more. I'm sure I've said it myself a few times.
> But I never see "us" doing that with white shooters/extremists. Well maybr we do in a generic eay but not in the same manner I think we expect Muslims to do it. I kinda find were hipocrites about it.
> 
> I think a big part of the problem is that when there's a mass shooting many people in society habbour thoughts that they hope it's white males or Muslims.  A sort of extreme right and left reaction.
> ...



Jarnhamar, I feel like I had to defend Muslims and state we do denounce it and stand against extremism. 

But now, I have immense pleasure in telling you that "white folks" do denounce this killing etc and speak up against it.

Here is some proof, a beautiful thing born from tragedy.

Abdullah

P.s I think highlighting the fact that the majority of us are normal is a great reminder during bad times. So if anyone tries to say "white people" dont denounce white extremism I will be the first to counter that voice. Being in the Islamic community I see some actions far more then others, so I am happy to say many white folks stand with solidarity with Muslims or well any oppressed people.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2019)

But "white" is a race and Muslim is a religion.

You yourself are "white folk", aren't you? There's white Muslims and brown Christians. 

Perhaps one of the first steps to combating white nationalisim is to stop treating Muslims like it's a "race of brown folks"?


----------



## AbdullahD (15 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> But "white" is a race and Muslim is a religion.
> 
> You yourself are "white folk", aren't you? There's white Muslims and brown Christians.
> 
> Perhaps one of the first steps to combating white nationalisim is to stop treating Muslims like it's a "race of brown folks"?



Yes, but people attack Muslims for not denouncing and the discussion was white people and lack of denouncing.

But yeah, I am white, I even wear plaid, a hat and etc.

Maybe though it would help, education usually solves some problems. Issue is a lot of extremists no matter the flavour, are invested deeply into their extreme ideology. I think we are in for it now, even if we start promoting this narrative (which would be wise), it will still take years to take hold. I feel most extremists think in binary terms, those with half a brain can understand the world is more complex. Extremists simply choose to reduce complex subjects to oversimplified talking points and radicalize from there.

Sorry if my thoughts are not coherent right now.

Abdullah


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Mar 2019)

Majority of the conflict between Muslims and the west are actually with the Sunni Muslims, I don't lose sleep over the Ismaili mosque that's been down the road for 35 or so years, I do worry about the Gulf funded Sunni Mosques that spring up everywhere and the proliferation of women running around in full niqabs, because those people don't mix well with others and when their numbers are small they aren't a problem, but eventually that will change. Also within the Sunnis you have Sufi's, Safi's and other branches of belief and interpretation. 
The number of radicals may be smallish, but a small percentage of 1.6 billion people is still a large number. The US is on it's way to have more Muslims than Malaysia.

As for White Supremacists, the numbers are even smaller, there is perhaps 5,000 KKK in the US with a smattering of other groups maybe pushing that number over 10,000. 

Attacks on house of worships have effected not only mosques, but churches as well.

  https://www.trtworld.com/asia/the-times-that-mosques-have-been-attacked-and-turned-into-slaughterhouses-24973

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/27/asia/philippines-church-explosion/index.html?fbclid=IwAR1Zd8uyi7uGKzXzW_KvU_ptOzL6BXGPdcxqfLL5tOM6LyxkcFzvFTKnghg

https://www.news24.com/Africa/News/major-attacks-against-egypts-christians-20181103

https://www.christianitytoday.com/news/2018/april/nigeria-fulani-attack-catholic-church-benue-boko-haram.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2019)

Latest from NZ police (as of ~2200 EDT last night) ...


> *UPDATE 12 - Christchurch terror attack*
> Saturday, 16 March 2019 - 3:05pm
> 
> Please attribute to Police Commissioner Mike Bush
> ...



Lots of ongoing Radio New Zealand (RNZ) coverage here.

Some highlights ...

_*"Brenton Tarrant, 28, appeared in the Christchurch District Court this morning.  He did not seek name suppression and has been remanded in custody.  Tarrant was handcuffed and appeared calm in court.  His appearance was over in five minutes, with the judge considering media applications from outlets from around the world. Pictures were allowed to be taken of the accussed but Tarrant's face had to be pixelated.  Police said while he was currently facing only one charge, more would be laid. The case will go to the High Court ..."*_ (RNZ)
_*"Why court photos of the alleged New Zealand mosque shooter’s face are blurred"*_ (CTV News)
_*"Christchurch mosque shootings: Man appears in court"*_ (_Christchurch Star_)
_*"Christchurch shootings: Brenton Tarrant appears in court"*_ (BBC)
_*"New Zealand mosque attack suspect Brenton Tarrant grins in court"*_ (Al Jazeera)
_*"The man allegedly responsible for the mass shooting at mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, wrote in his manifesto that the modern political system he most admired was that of communist China ..."*_ (Breitbart News)
_*"Christchurch mosque terror attack accused's history in Australia"*_ (RNZ)
_*"Alleged mosque shooter's recent travels outside NZ"*_ (RNZ)
_*"New Zealand massacre suspect made stops in North Korea, Pakistan during global travels, reports say"*_ (FOX News)
And what mass tragedy would be complete without the "false flag" accusation?  :facepalm:
_*"Limbaugh Floats "False Flag" Theory NZ Shooter Is "Leftist" Who Staged Attack To Frame Conservatives"*_ (zerohedge.com)

And finally, Charles Adler's take (2 min audio commentary).


----------



## Haggis (16 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> New Zealand's gun control views are what I'd like to see in Canada (focuses on strong checks rather than banning certain guns).
> I'm curious about the shooters licence /where he sourced the guns etc..


According to some media reports the guns were all legal to own, legally obtained and he was licensed.  The NZ PM has stated "our gun laws will change".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2019)

Topic split into the [generously named] Analysis: 15 Mar 2019: Christchurch NZ Mosque Shootings. Please keep Newsroom posts to news updates and political/personal discussions to Radio Chatter or Politics.


----------



## brihard (16 Mar 2019)

Naeem Rashid, and Abdul Aziz. These are two names we have to remember and honour. 

Naeem Rashid was the man seen tackling the shooter at the Al Noor mosque, knocking him over, and being shot several times while doing so. He died in hospital from his wounds. He moved to Nee Zealand from Pakistan, and was a teacher in NZ.

Abdul Aziz confronted the shooter at the Linwood mosque and was able to distract him and chase him off before he was arrested. Aziz is an Afghan refugee who had lived in Australia for 25 years before moving to New Zealand.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47596816

https://globalnews.ca/news/5063692/hero-new-zealand-mosque-attack/

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/111335681/heroic-worshipper-tackled-gunman-at-linwood-mosque-during-christchurch-terror-attack


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Mar 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> https://thenewsrep.com/115359/eco-fascism-makes-its-terrifying-debut-in-new-zealand/?fbclid=IwAR0uZKxCNlIy-kHU9R8mWg-KOPLHbRlGtG0obqYFhIfy9yxvw3y5PWHr_N4



Further analysis of the 73-page document (downloadable as a PDF here if you want to wade through it) from a range of sources (including some I'm not entirely enamoured with, but include to show s bit of the range):

_*"Manifesto of an Eco-Terrorist Monster: Meet the New Zealand Mosque Killer"*_ (infowars.com - Alex Jones et. al.)
_*"Media Claims Christchurch Shooter Supported Trump, But Manifesto Says “Dear God No” "*_ (infowars.com)
_*"The Shooter’s Manifesto Isn’t in Code"*_ (_New York Magazine_)
_*"Shitposting, Inspirational Terrorism, and the Christchurch Mosque Massacre"*_ (Bellingcat, open source info analysis site)
_*"The New Zealand shooter’s manifesto shows how white nationalist rhetoric spreads"*_ (vox.com)
_*"What the Christchurch Killer’s Manifesto Tells Us"*_ (Salon)
_*"The Shooter’s Manifesto Was Designed to Troll"*_ (The Atlantic)
_*"The Christchurch manifesto: a weaponization of the internet’s ranting troll culture"*_ (_National Post_)
_*"NZ manifesto resembles Norway mass murderer's text"*_ (Associated Press via FOX News)
_*"Christchurch Killer: Nation with Closest ‘Values to My Own Is the People’s Republic of China’ "*_ (Breitbart)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Mar 2019)

From vox.com an explanation of NZ gun laws:



> New Zealand’s gun laws, explained
> 
> New Zealand’s gun laws are strict compared to America’s, but there are gaps.
> 
> ...



 Link


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Mar 2019)

Aziz.... must be Pashtun for 'big brass ones'  

"He gets into his car and I just got the gun and threw it on his window like an arrow and blasted his window," he said.

The windshield shattered: "That's why he got scared."

He said the gunman was cursing at him, yelling that he was going to kill them all. But he drove away and Aziz said he chased the car down the street to a red light, before it made a U-turn and sped away. Online videos indicate police officers managed to force the car from the road and drag out the suspect soon after.

Originally from Kabul, Afghanistan, Aziz said he left as a refugee when he was a boy and lived for more than 25 years in Australia before moving to New Zealand a couple of years ago.

"I've been to a lot of countries and this is one of the beautiful ones," he said. And, he always thought, a peaceful one as well.

Aziz said he didn't feel fear or much of anything when facing the gunman. It was like he was on autopilot. And he believes that God, that Allah, didn't think it was his time to die.

https://www.timescolonist.com/man-who-stood-up-to-mosque-gunman-probably-saved-lives-1.23665817


----------



## RocketScientist (17 Mar 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Majority of the conflict between Muslims and the west are actually with the Sunni Muslims, I don't lose sleep over the Ismaili mosque that's been down the road for 35 or so years, I do worry about the Gulf funded Sunni Mosques that spring up everywhere and the proliferation of women running around in full niqabs, because those people don't mix well with others and when their numbers are small they aren't a problem, but eventually that will change. Also within the Sunnis you have Sufi's, Safi's and other branches of belief and interpretation.
> The number of radicals may be smallish, but a small percentage of 1.6 billion people is still a large number. The US is on it's way to have more Muslims than Malaysia.



Thankful that our society's views here in Canada aren't based on your hunches, intuition, and poor math regarding something different that scares you. Evidenced by the outpouring of grief and solidarity in light of such attacks.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (17 Mar 2019)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Thankful that our society's views here in Canada aren't based on your hunches, intuition, and poor math regarding something different that scares you. Evidenced by the outpouring of grief and solidarity in light of such attacks.



ACE,

There is no way you could know this, but Colin has extensive, first hand, real world experience with Islam. I know enough about him to know that is he no bigot.

Just sayin...


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2019)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> ACE,
> 
> There is no way you could know this, but Colin has extensive, first hand, real world experience with Islam. I know enough about him to know that is he no bigot.
> 
> Just sayin...



Yes, a bit more involved than a _ thoughts and prayers_ status update.


----------



## AbdullahD (17 Mar 2019)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Thankful that our society's views here in Canada aren't based on your hunches, intuition, and poor math regarding something different that scares you. Evidenced by the outpouring of grief and solidarity in light of such attacks.



For a primer read the other Islam threads Colin posts in. 

It is far to easy to attack, but Colin has a very nuanced opinion on Islam.


----------



## brihard (17 Mar 2019)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Thankful that our society's views here in Canada aren't based on your hunches, intuition, and poor math regarding something different that scares you. Evidenced by the outpouring of grief and solidarity in light of such attacks.



Ok, I’ll bite. What is factually inaccurate about what he specifically said?


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> ACE_Engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nod:

More from NZ Police ...


> *Update 17: Christchurch terror attack; court appearance*
> Sunday, 17 March 2019 - 10:30pm
> 
> A 22-year-old man is due to appear in Christchurch District Court tomorrow morning (Monday) charged with offences under the Films Videos and Publications Classification Act.
> ...


... as well as details on response times ...


> ... There has been some speculation around the Police response times to the first attack on Deans Ave on Friday.
> 
> To clarify, Police received its first 111 call at 1.41pm.
> 
> ...


... and how the identification of the dead is being handled


> ... Police and Coronial Services are very focused and working together closely to run the process in a way that is culturally appropriate, robust, and with speed. New Zealand’s Chief Coroner Judge Deborah Marshall, two other coroners and four support staff are in Christchurch to provide additional capability and support to the locally-based coroners to help speed up the process.
> 
> “We, alongside Police and the forensic pathologists, are working as quickly as we can to establish the identity of those who lost their lives so tragically,” says Judge Marshall.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The US is on it's way to have more Muslims than Malaysia.



For reference to the discussion,

Pew Research Center 
Demographic Study
January 27, 2011

The Future of the Global Muslim Population
http://www.pewforum.org/2011/01/27/the-future-of-the-global-muslim-population/#/Malaysia


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> ... I think a big part of the problem is that when there's a mass shooting many people in society harbour thoughts that they hope it's white males or Muslims.  A sort of extreme right and left reaction ...


Definitely part of the equation - and you don't need many loud ones @ either end ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Mar 2019)

From NZ's PM ...


> An Australian man who has been charged with murder in the shooting rampage that killed at least 50 worshippers at two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, on Friday will be tried in the country, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said Sunday.
> 
> The man, 28-year-old Brenton Harrison Tarrant, appeared in a Christchurch court Saturday and was charged with one count of murder. He was remanded in custody and was scheduled to appear in court again on April 5.
> 
> ...


A bit more @ link


----------



## dimsum (18 Mar 2019)

> Christchurch mosque shooting victims receive $2.1m donation from Chinese visitors
> 
> A pledge of $2.1 million has been made to survivors of the Christchurch terror attack by international associates of a Chinese businessman who found himself in the centre of the Jami Lee Ross political storm in 2018.
> 
> ...



https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/christchurch-shooting/111368797/christchurch-mosque-shooting-victims-receive-21m-donation-from-chinese-visitors


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2019)

What Canada's party leaders had to say in the House of Commons yesterday, attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2019)

And now, this ...


> *ISIS Spokesman Ends Silence by Calling for Retaliation Over New Zealand Massacres*
> By Rukmini Callimachi (_New York Times_)
> March 18, 2019
> 
> ...


More @ link


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Mar 2019)

Welcome to Globalization of events, nothing happens in isolation anymore.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Mar 2019)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Welcome to Globalization of events, nothing happens in isolation anymore.



'and now for a word from our sponsors...'  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Mar 2019)

New Zealand has gone full panic.



> *Jordan Peterson's popular 12 Rules book banned by New Zealand booksellers because of Christchurch mosque massacre*
> 
> A national chain of bookstores in New Zealand has pulled copies of Jordan Peterson’s book 12 Rules for Life from sale, directly linking the decision to the massacre of 50 people in two mosques in Christchurch.
> 
> ...





Don't worry, Whitcoulls is still selling Hitlers Mein kampf.
https://www.whitcoulls.co.nz/product/mein-kampf-978039592503437930


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2019)

And Pravda's*** joining the crowd promoting the false flag theory ...


> By now most of you will have had some information about a tragedy in Christchurch New Zealand.  You will have been fed on a well oiled Main Stream Media [MSM] press service which swung into gear surprisingly quickly after the incident.  Of course, if this event actually happened as portrayed in the MSM then it is to be thoroughly condemned as a callous and brutal attack on the citizens of the country - supposedly by an Australian Import and his three identified accomplices.
> 
> However, all may not be as it seems for many inconsistencies exist in the official story and there are too many similarities to False Flag operations that have been conducted around the world which are designed to sway public option ...


More @ link

*** - Not the old Soviet Pravda, which apparently still has a print edition put out by the Communist Party of Russia, but a newer pravda.ru is online (pravdareport.com is the English version) reportedly staffed by folks who broke away from the old Pravda when the USSR became past tense.  They've reported, with an apparently straight face, that Yemen was attacked by nukes, so caveat lector ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Mar 2019)

This from a collaboration of USA's DHS, FBI and National Counterterrorism Centre (via the publicintelligence.net blog), dated 15 Mar 2019:


> *Attacks on Mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, May Inspire Supporters of Violent Ideologies*
> 
> This Joint Intelligence Bulletin (JIB) is intended to provide information on Australian national and violent extremist Brenton Tarrant’s 15 March 2019 attacks on two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand. These attacks underscore the enduring nature of violent threats posed to faith-based communities. FBI, DHS, and NCTC advise federal, state, local, tribal, and territorial government counterterrorism and law enforcement officials and private sector security partners responsible for securing faith-based communities in the Homeland to remain vigilant in light of the enduring threat to faith-based communities posed by domestic extremists (DEs), as well as by homegrown violent extremists (HVEs) who may seek retaliation. This JIB is provided to assist federal, state, local, tribal, and territorial counterterrorism and law enforcement officials and private sector security partners to effectively deter, prevent, preempt, or respond to incidents and terrorist attacks in the United States ...


More in attached 3-pager.


----------

